# Svd Vv Vs Vw



## Alawhie (29/11/13)

I was just wondering now.... SVD in wattage mode goes to a maximum of 15 watts. However, in voltage mode, if I use a 1.3 ohm atty at 5v, I'd be pushing over 19watts. I was under the impression that the SVD is limited to 15watts. Can we actually get higher watts in voltage mode with the SVD? Or does it just remain at 15watts? Don't know if I was just imagining now, but I gave it a shot, and the vapour at 15 watts seemed significantly less than the vapour that I got at 19+ watts.... (Flavour was totally off though lol)


----------



## JacV (29/11/13)

As I understand these things. The MOD can output more depending on what you choose to regulate. With the VV and VW mods. You can only choose to set it to a predetermined set of Watts or Volts. The chips they use will allow the output of whatever you choose. So if you adjust your voltage it will regulate Wattage the output to satisfy your setting and vice versa if you choose to run it at a certain wattage it adjusts the Voltage.
In short, you can only set your Wattage to max 15 but the system can run higher if needed.

I have read that its better to run your mod in Wattage, so thats what I do. The sweet spot is usually between 6W-8W, depending on how you like it. I always start at 6 and increase it if needed.

Hope that answers the question a little.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (29/11/13)

Wattage is better in my opinion. It auto adjusts wattage according to the coil's ohm.. I get less burnt coils with wattage mode.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

JacV said:


> I have read that its better to run your mod in Wattage, so thats what I do. The sweet spot is usually between 6W-8W, depending on how you like it. I always start at 6 and increase it if needed.


 
same here...based it on what i read in different forums (still being a beginner). I am running it most of the time 7 or 7,5W.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/11/13)

Good to know, thanks.

But if you are not really changing coils much and still using "stock" coils, then I suppose wattage mode doesnt really help much. 
Am I right?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JacV (29/11/13)

Setting it to wattage just regulate the Voltage going to the coils better, in my opinion. Ive burnt out a few coils in the beginning cause I just could not hit that sweet spot. The good flavour and those lovely clouds without the burn taste after a while...
Since setting it to Wattage I have not burnt a coil. 

Dont matter if its stock coils or not, it will output the right voltage for the wattage no matter what the resistance on the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

